# Golden Boys are Out of Time



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG.......I hope someone can help these poor guys. That looks like a terrible place.....is there anyone who can get them out????


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

poor things...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Contact sharlin. He may be able to contact a friend who has been saving dogs in many states. I can't stay on here too long.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

My god... the happy, smiling face, even in those conditions, is enough to rip your heart out. 
I wish there was something I could do...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That is the magic of a Golden's spirit


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I sent the link to two people. I'm hoping they can help. Have you contacted any rescue groups?


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Where are the dogs located?


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

ohh poor babies look at that happy face even in those conditions.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

The SPOT group is in Palm Harbor, FL


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

In my town/area


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Any idea what shelter they are in?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

No I am emailing to ask. It looks a little like Polk County to me, but I doubt it. Goldens get adopted SO FAST in this area that it is hard to fathom to me that they are actually in the Tampa Bay area and were not adopted the first day available.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Link*

I think this is the link. There are two Golden ret. Mixes, page 3 and 4.
http://www.polksheriff.org/le/animal_control/


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

It never ends does it


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

It is, never ending...


----------

